# Another Sinbad WIP



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

I got started painting my Sinbad this weekend. The base is complete. Just have to finish painting Sinbad.


----------



## Cloudminder (Mar 4, 2009)

Hey Jaws, what you've done so far looks excellent. Looking forward to seeing it when you've finished!!


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Nic work on the jade buddha and the stone work, good weathering.


----------



## machgo (Feb 10, 2010)

Another very nice example of an apparently very popular kit! Looking forward to seeing Sinbad.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Pretty sweet! keep us posted!


----------



## painter x (Oct 15, 2006)

Nice work thats looking sweet


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Looking great Jaws!


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

The base looks great and as others have said, the coloring and weathering on the Buddha and stone work is very nice. I finished my Sinbad before I finished the base. I keep trying to decide on the coloring which is the biggest hang up when I build a model. Looking forward to seeing the finished product.

Bob K.


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

The paint job is fantastic! - the base on this kit is simply stunning!.. ive still got mine all boxed, i was thinking of building the Sinbad figure just to try and work on the neck seamline, as it looks like a beast of a job to sand!


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Great work on this!!:thumbsup:


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

*Finished Sinbad*

I finished up painting Sinbad finally. Here are some final pics


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Did you do a green tint on the monster arm for the same reason I did? When I painted mine with a pale flesh colour it sort of stuck out like a sore thumb on the base, so I tinted mine green so it would blend in more, while rationalising that it would be tinted green from all the unseen foliage around


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Xenodyssey said:


> Did you do a green tint on the monster arm for the same reason I did? When I painted mine with a pale flesh colour it sort of stuck out like a sore thumb on the base, so I tinted mine green so it would blend in more, while rationalising that it would be tinted green from all the unseen foliage around


I did it figuring that Ogres had a greenish or bluish skin tone to them


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Love the dirty, sweaty look you got on Sinbad! - excellent!


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Another great interpretation of the stonework and base details. I've really gotta get myself this kit...


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

The Sinbads just keep rolling in and yours is another superb job as the others have been as well. I admit it is the first time I built a brand new kit myself just after its' release. I usually have the kit in my stash for months before I build it but did this one right away. And once again, yours looks fantastic.

Bob K.


----------

